# Bob Sykes - 3/21



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Had an absolute blast tonight. We got plenty of white trout (the girls even caught some!), & between the five of us, we lost a half a dozen big bull reds. We never got broke off, just weren't getting good hookups & they were popping the hooks out when they started head-shaking. Luckily, Chris managed to land one. This was his first red, & definitely a nice one! Measured 37.'' He was using my new 7' Star Rod boat rod with my new Abu 7000i on it. He got to put my new setup to the test before I did! Glad he got one though, it was really cool seeing him land it. Caleb also got hooked up with a good shark in the 48''-52'' range. It came to the surface right away, but he was tail-wrapped, so when Caleb tried to put the heat on him the leader broke off right away. Still cool to see though. I also landed a 25'' gafftop sailcat, which is my new personal record. Had a great night! Gonna go out a few times this coming week for sure.

Oh, & I also included a picture of some mantas that me & Caleb caught while throwing spoons at the beach that day. Man those things fight!

Tight lines guys.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catches! Did you snag the rays?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks man! Appreciate that. & regarding the rays - we caught about a dozen. Some were snagged near the mouth, & one was snagged on the wing, but many of them actually went for the silver spoons!


----------

